# VA, MD, NC Meet in August



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

The meet here outside Richmond was so successful I would like to hear from those interested in making a trip to inside Richmond this time at my house in early August. Does anyone have a preference for August 6 over the 13th (both are saturdays)? The 13th looks good to me.

I have plenty of space, and even though my collection has narrowed down to one 75gal display tank being built now, I think you guys will thoroughly enjoy seeing it! The meet will be for talking frog, making trades, and whatever else we make of it. 

Ideas, suggestions, concerns?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Will, you know ill be there!


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll plan on going as long as nothing comes up!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

will we can also swing over to my place for some from viewing as its only 6 miles away. i have about 15 tanks.


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll be there barring no conflicts with work. I'll check that first thing tomorrow on my calendar.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha will ill be there too 
-scotty


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Checked the calendar this morning and the 13th is the best.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Will, count me in. If I'm banned between now and then  Tim can give me updates as we get closer.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

MountaineerLegion said:


> Will, count me in. If I'm banned between now and then  Tim can give me updates as we get closer.


He's not kidding.....


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll try to make it, not going to lie though, wish we'd taken Tim up on his offer to host. Not meaning any offense of course, just fredericksburg only an hour, where as richmond is 2 from me. might have a shot at marylanders and Pennsylvanians then too.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make this one, finals had just finished that Friday so I was pretty much asleep the entire weekend haha... I'd like to come out in Aug but that's the week my family is going to Colombia, so it would depend on whether I go or not. If I don't, I'll be up for this.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

If anyone thinks they're gonna want some Turkish gliders or hydei cultures let me know ahead of time. Its less of a shock to my fly production to increase culture numbers over a period of time versus all at once.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

whats the story guys? not much buzz about this thing considering it's only a couple weeks away. Are we still planning on doing this thing?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure if I can pull this one off - Helping my sister move back into her apartment in WVU sometime that weekend so I am not sure I can host this gig guys, sorry! If someone would like host chime in!


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

OK we missed august how about we reschedule for this fall. I know george is having a meet at his place outside Philly in October so not close to that date.

Also anyone in the Va area have any dwarf white, purple or orange iso cultures they are looking to sell? Also looking for a culture of black springs.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

dwarf whites in Oakton, shoot me a PM... also have black springs but not enough to sell ATM.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i have white, purple and grey


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone trying to get a southeast meet going for the winter?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

I might be able to host one... Let me look at some dates in November. You guys can chime in with so potentials and definate no's


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice, sounds good.. I'll be looking for an adult female and/or a few juvie INIBICO/UE northern/highland variabilis.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Everything is always so far away from us poor folks in middle TN! I'll be in NC in December, but it will be for family time.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

should we maybe start a new post about this and see who'd be interested? See what we got numbers wise, how regional, etc.


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

I am up for any weeknd in November except the 26th since that is Thanksgiving weekend.

Seesm we have lost a handful of folks that made it out to my place last time but maybe we will have a few new guys to the area to take their places!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

new thread started

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/75106-november-december-meet-va.html


----------

